
Startups Like Uber and Airbnb Will Continue to Disrupt Jobs - edward
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/wingham-rowan/user-airbnb-jobs_b_5761216.html
======
ukigumo
And so they should. These companies are going after markets that have been
resisting IT for years, never trully taking advantage of any innovation for
higher efficiency and consumer benefits and therefore are just sitting ducks
for startups coming in and disrupting their economies and processes.

------
cowardlydragon
Are these actually undermining jobs and workers, or the management structures
over those jobs that make them low-paying?

It seems the fundamental labor of taxi driving and accomodation are only
marginally affected, but the distribution of the revenue is much more, uh,
democratic.

These are great startups for the economy IMO.

